# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 887-K9 και configuration

## svizi

Καλησπέρα, 

αφού λοιπόν αγοράστηκε το 877-K9 και όλη τη μέρα προσπαθούσα να καταφέρω τα βασικά είμαι στην εξής κατάσταση. 
Έχω δημιουργήσει ένα vlan με μια εσωτερική ip. Εγκατέστησα το Cisco CP Express ( κακώς; )
και προσπαθώ να αντικαταστήσω το υπάρχον router με το Cisco. Πριν όμως γίνει αυτό για να είμαι σίγουρος κάποιες ερωτήσεις.
Πρώτον δεν ξέρω αν δουλέυει όπως τα κλασσικά router δλδ ό'τι έρχεται στην εσωτερική ip για κάποιον host έξω από το δίκτυο γίνεται κατευθείαν route ή πρέπει εγώ να φτιάξω κάποιο route;
Δεύτερον δεν βλέπω καμμία ρύθμιση για vpn....
Τρίτον port forwarding επίσης δεν υπάρχουν ρυθμίσεις....

Πάσα βοήθεια εκτιμητέα...

----------


## john_karis

Εχουν γραφτει παρα πολλα και θα βρεις πολλα πραγματα για το ρουτερ σου μεσα εδω.
Για καποιον τελεοιος αρχαριο ενα καλο θεμα να αρχισει ειναι το εξεις
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=361158

Και εγω εντελως αρχαριος ειμαι αλλα μεσα απο το παραπανω μυνημα κατι καναμε ολοι μαζι.

ΥΓ.Δεν ειναι για το ρουτερ σου αλλα μπορεις να βοηθηθεις αρκετα .

----------


## SfH

> Πρώτον δεν ξέρω αν δουλέυει όπως τα κλασσικά router δλδ ό'τι έρχεται στην εσωτερική ip για κάποιον host έξω από το δίκτυο γίνεται κατευθείαν route ή πρέπει εγώ να φτιάξω κάποιο route;


Πρέπει να το φτιάξεις εσύ.




> Δεύτερον δεν βλέπω καμμία ρύθμιση για vpn....
> Τρίτον port forwarding επίσης δεν υπάρχουν ρυθμίσεις....


Άσε τα gui, πίασε το cli κι άρχισε να διαβάζεις ψάχνοντας sample configurations από το cisco.com ή ρώτα εδώ αν θες βοήθεια σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο  :Smile:

----------


## svizi

Ναι θα το τσεκάρω το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Μια ερώτηση έχω βάλει το CP Express. Μπορώ από πάνω να βάλω το Cisco Configuration Professional ?

----------


## john_karis

Ναι μπορεις . Το κανεις εγκατασταση στο ρουτερ και στο PC και τελειωσες. Κατεβασετω απο την cisco.

Με το που το κανεις εγκατασταση στο cisco κανει και απεγκατασταση to express και στη θεση του βαζει το αλλο.

----------


## svizi

Το εγκαθιστώ αλλά δεν βλέπω να φλασάρει κάτι στην μνήμη του router όπως π.χ. κάνει το Express. Όταν το ανοίγω δε μένει στην splash screen και από πίσω ένα παράθυρο του Internet Explorer που λέει κάτι για Adobe Flash.

----------


## john_karis

μαλλον κατεβασες εκδοση μονο για windows. Πρεπει να κατεβασεις ολο το πακετο μαζι με το installer για την flash του ρουτερ

----------


## svizi

Κατέβασα αυτό 



cisco-config-pro-k9-pkg-2_1-en.zip  Login Required
Release Date: 25/Feb/2010
Cisco CP 2.1 - The PC based version of Cisco CP with voice, data and security feature support. Install this binary to benefit from the rich configuration capabilities of Cisco CP.
Size: 159972.60 KB  (163811940 bytes)

Από πάνω έχει μόνο το express και δεν βρίσκω κάτι άλλο.

........Auto merged post: svizi πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πρέπει να το φτιάξεις εσύ.
> 
> 
> 
> Άσε τα gui, πίασε το cli κι άρχισε να διαβάζεις ψάχνοντας sample configurations από το cisco.com ή ρώτα εδώ αν θες βοήθεια σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο


Οκ. Μείνετε συντονισμένοι για τυχόν απορίες.

----------


## john_karis

Εδω
http://tools.cisco.com/support/downl...imst=null&lr=Y

Και θα κατεβασεις και τα δυο
1. Cisco CP Express 2.1
2. Cisco CP 2.1

----------


## svizi

Ναι από εκεί τα κατέβασα. Το Cisco CP 2.1 είναι όπως λέει "The PC based version of Cisco CP with voice, data and security feature support. Install this binary to benefit from the rich configuration capabilities of Cisco CP." Δεν ξέρω μάλλον κάποιο λάθος κάνω....

----------


## john_karis

ΣΟΥ ειπα θα κατεβασεις ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ.  Και ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ INSTALL ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ

----------


## svizi

Τα έχω κατεβάσει. Το ένα το έχω κάνει flash στο router και το άλλο εγκατάσταση στο pc.

Όταν το ανοίγω βγάζει το εξής error org.hibernate.exception.GenericJDBCException : Cannot open connection

και δεν μπορώ να φτιάξω community.

Οκ. Το έφτιαξα είναι known issue.

----------


## svizi

Εγκατέστησα το Cisco Configuration Professional ( αφήνει σκουπίδια στο config? ) και προσπάθησα μέσω του wizard να φτιάξω από την αρχή μια σύνδεση ADSL. Δεν είδα φως με τίποτα. Απλά αρνείται να συνδεθεί. 
Παραθέτω το config μήπως βοηθήσει κάποιος.



```
Configuration commands for the router: 192.168.1.2
saved on 19 Μαϊ 2010 7:48:12 μμ
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
access-list 1 remark INSIDE_IF=Vlan1
access-list 1 remark CCP_ACL Category=2
access-list 1 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255
interface Dialer0
 exit
default interface Dialer0
interface Dialer0
 ip mtu 1452
 no shutdown
 ip address dhcp
 ip nat outside
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer idle-timeout 120
 dialer fast-idle 20
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp pap sent-username svizi_13@otenet.gr password 0 ********
 ppp chap hostname svizi_13@otenet.gr
 ppp chap password 0 ********
 exit
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 no shutdown
 pvc 8/35
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
  exit
 exit
interface Vlan1
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1412
 ip nat inside
 exit
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
```

........Auto merged post: svizi πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........


Όταν κάνω test το connection βγάζει πρόβλημα στα vpi vci που νομίζω είναι σωστά.

----------


## SfH

Κάνε post όλο το config.

----------


## svizi

```


Building configuration...



Current configuration : 3763 bytes

!

version 12.4

no service pad

service timestamps debug datetime msec

service timestamps log datetime msec

no service password-encryption

!

hostname *********

!

boot-start-marker

boot-end-marker

!

logging message-counter syslog

logging buffered 52000

enable secret 5 $1$3cjj$ehUMe07kPL63a0cENueJY.

enable password *****

!

aaa new-model

!

!

aaa authentication login default local

aaa authorization exec default local 

!

!

aaa session-id common

memory-size iomem 10

!

crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-3483831718

 enrollment selfsigned

 subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-3483831718

 revocation-check none

 rsakeypair TP-self-signed-3483831718

!

!

crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-3483831718

 certificate self-signed 01

  30820243 308201AC A0030201 02020101 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050030 

  31312F30 2D060355 04031326 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274 

  69666963 6174652D 33343833 38333137 3138301E 170D3130 30353139 31363336 

  33305A17 0D323030 31303130 30303030 305A3031 312F302D 06035504 03132649 

  4F532D53 656C662D 5369676E 65642D43 65727469 66696361 74652D33 34383338 

  33313731 3830819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281 

  8100C178 74ED1791 7D5CA49A 8967CE6E 62948DE0 E1047EB5 0E07BD03 A1125D42 

  9D7EA77A 8B9505CF 04028EB1 3F26E1C1 2E074EE8 A8B18B7B 4BCFA475 A11BEDB3 

  86E0F775 4E6B1942 7CD50AD0 57D8D276 3EF7DAAE 5A9188CC B0EE4B59 33165227 

  2DB1E97C AA475CA8 E7504C37 E6677F5A 0A6655EB B2EE816E 23369149 000BBEAD 

  90910203 010001A3 6B306930 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 30160603 

  551D1104 0F300D82 0B707473 2D676174 65776179 301F0603 551D2304 18301680 

  145AE49A AABE48BF CC4CEC2C 19343764 C736E7BC F5301D06 03551D0E 04160414 

  5AE49AAA BE48BFCC 4CEC2C19 343764C7 36E7BCF5 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 

  04050003 818100AB 48C7B64B FB7EA4B8 854ECAEA 1ECA7D91 108A9BCF 5E4A8002 

  E6F5583C E00E45A9 4BEF9A13 42E1328F 8D437A70 915AF154 478E1200 D0565B0B 

  92A33CA1 62BFB9FF 339B3F06 DE0E247A 610B24BD DC1FF818 FAB990DE 16FDFB5A 

  40BBE33A C3CD636F 5F616C86 B02F1B3A 224B13C3 A914AC21 6169BA55 EDC7E5DB 

  645BCCD8 127767

  	quit

ip source-route

no ip routing

!

!

no ip cef

ip name-server 195.170.0.1

ip name-server 195.170.2.2

no ipv6 cef

!

!

!

!

username administrator privilege 15 secret 5 $1$UtS7$3Ge3gQGzd9738KHBjy2ls1

! 

!

!

archive

 log config

  hidekeys

!

!

!

!

!

interface BRI0

 no ip address

 encapsulation hdlc

 no ip route-cache

 shutdown

 isdn termination multidrop

!

interface ATM0

 no ip address

 no ip route-cache

 no atm ilmi-keepalive

!

interface ATM0.1 point-to-point

 no ip route-cache

 pvc 8/35 

  oam-pvc manage

  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1

 !

!

interface FastEthernet0

!

interface FastEthernet1

!

interface FastEthernet2

!

interface FastEthernet3

!

interface Vlan1

 ip address 192.168.1.2 255.255.255.0

 ip nat inside

 ip virtual-reassembly

 no ip route-cache

 ip tcp adjust-mss 1412

!

interface Dialer0

 ip address dhcp

 ip mtu 1452

 ip nat outside

 ip virtual-reassembly

 encapsulation ppp

 dialer pool 1

 dialer-group 1

 ppp authentication chap pap callin

 ppp chap hostname svizi_13@otenet.gr

 ppp chap password 0 *******

 ppp pap sent-username svizi_13@otenet.gr password 0 ********

!

ip forward-protocol nd

ip http server

ip http authentication local

ip http secure-server

ip http timeout-policy idle 600 life 86400 requests 10000

!

!

ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload

!

access-list 1 remark INSIDE_IF=Vlan1

access-list 1 remark CCP_ACL Category=2

access-list 1 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255

dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit

snmp-server community public RO

!

!

!

!

!

control-plane

!

!

line con 0

 no modem enable

line aux 0

line vty 0 4

 password *******

 transport input telnet ssh

!

scheduler max-task-time 5000

end
```

----------


## SfH

Δοκίμασε τα εξής και δες αν δουλευει. Αν όχι, δώσε αποτελέσματα από sh dsl int , sh ip ro και sh int Dialer0 .


```
ip routing
no ip source-route
ip cef
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
pvc 8/35 
no oam-pvc manage
```

----------


## svizi

Δεν δούλεψε....
Παραθέτω αυτά που ζήτησες...


```
sh dsl int
ATM0
Alcatel 20190 chipset information
                ATU-R (DS)                      ATU-C (US)
Modem Status:    Showtime (DMTDSL_SHOWTIME)
DSL Mode:        ITU G.992.5 (ADSL2+) Annex A
ITU STD NUM:     0x03                            0x2
Chip Vendor ID:  'STMI'                          'BDCM'
Chip Vendor Specific:  0x0000                    0x6284
Chip Vendor Country:   0x0F                      0xB5
Modem Vendor ID: 'CSCO'                          '    '
Modem Vendor Specific: 0x0000                    0x0000
Modem Vendor Country:  0xB5                      0x00
Serial Number Near:    FCZ1406C2YW
Serial Number Far:
Modem VerChip ID:        C196 (3) capability-enabled
DFE BOM:         DFE3.0 Annex A (1)
Capacity Used:   75%                             99%
Noise Margin:    16.0 dB                         10.0 dB
Output Power:    19.0 dBm                        12.0 dBm
Attenuation:     29.5 dB                         11.0 dB
FEC ES Errors:    0                              269
ES Errors:        0                               0
SES Errors:       0                               0
LOSES Errors:     0                               0
UES Errors:       0                              676
Defect Status:   None                            None
Last Fail Code:  None
Watchdog Counter: 0xC1
Watchdog Resets: 0
Selftest Result: 0x00
Subfunction:     0x00
Interrupts:      119472 (0 spurious)
PHY Access Err:  0
Activations:     2
LED Status:      ON
LED On Time:     100
LED Off Time:    100
Init FW:         init_AMR-4.0.015_no_bist.bin
Operation FW:    AMR-4.0.015.bin
FW Source:       embedded
FW Version:      4.0.15

                 DS Channel1      DS Channel0   US Channel1       US Channel0
Speed (kbps):             0            12032             0               948
Cells:                    0             7983             0            309786
Reed-Solomon EC:          0                2             0               868
CRC Errors:               0                0             0                 0
Header Errors:            0                0             0               168
Total BER:                0E-0           43520E-0
Leakage Average BER:      0E-0           43520E-0
Interleave Delay:         0               28             0                 0
                        ATU-R (DS)      ATU-C (US)
Bitswap:               enabled            enabled
Bitswap success:          0                   0
Bitswap failure:          0                   0

LOM Monitoring : Disabled


DMT Bits Per Bin
000: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
010: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
020: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
030: 0 0 2 0 0 0 7 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
040: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
050: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
060: 0 0 F A 0 0 F A 0 0 F A 0 0 F A
070: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
080: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
090: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
0A0: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
0B0: 0 0 6 0 0 0 A 9 0 0 F A 0 0 F A
0C0: 0 0 F A 0 0 F A 0 0 F A 0 0 F A
0D0: 0 0 F A 0 0 F A 0 0 F A 0 0 F A
0E0: 0 0 F A 0 0 F A 0 0 F A 0 0 F A
0F0: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
100: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
110: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
120: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
130: 0 0 2 0 0 0 7 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
140: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
150: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
160: 0 0 3 B 0 0 3 B 0 0 3 B 0 0 3 B
170: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
180: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
190: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
1A0: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
1B0: 0 0 6 0 0 0 A 9 0 0 3 B 0 0 3 B
1C0: 0 0 3 B 0 0 3 B 0 0 3 B 0 0 3 B
1D0: 0 0 3 B 0 0 3 B 0 0 3 B 0 0 3 B
1E0: 0 0 3 B 0 0 3 B 0 0 3 B 0 0 3 B
1F0: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 3 0

DSL: Training log buffer capability is not enabled
```



```
Codes: C - connected, S - static, R - RIP, M - mobile, B - BGP
       D - EIGRP, EX - EIGRP external, O - OSPF, IA - OSPF inter area
       N1 - OSPF NSSA external type 1, N2 - OSPF NSSA external type 2
       E1 - OSPF external type 1, E2 - OSPF external type 2
       i - IS-IS, su - IS-IS summary, L1 - IS-IS level-1, L2 - IS-IS level-2
       ia - IS-IS inter area, * - candidate default, U - per-user static route
       o - ODR, P - periodic downloaded static route

Gateway of last resort is not set

C    192.168.1.0/24 is directly connected, Vlan1
```



```
sh int Dialer0
Dialer0 is up, line protocol is up (spoofing)
  Hardware is Unknown
  Internet address will be negotiated using DHCP
  MTU 1500 bytes, BW 56 Kbit/sec, DLY 20000 usec,
     reliability 255/255, txload 1/255, rxload 1/255
  Encapsulation PPP, loopback not set
  Keepalive set (10 sec)
  DTR is pulsed for 1 seconds on reset
  Last input never, output never, output hang never
  Last clearing of "show interface" counters 00:54:12
  Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 0
  Queueing strategy: weighted fair
  Output queue: 0/1000/64/0 (size/max total/threshold/drops)
     Conversations  0/0/16 (active/max active/max total)
     Reserved Conversations 0/0 (allocated/max allocated)
     Available Bandwidth 42 kilobits/sec
  5 minute input rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
  5 minute output rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
     10 packets input, 84 bytes
     27 packets output, 318 bytes
```

----------


## SfH

Οκ, σε καλό δρόμο είμαστε.

Δες πάλι την


```
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
```

δεν την πήρε για κάποιο λόγο.

Επίσης, δώσε του


```
int Dialer0
ip address negotiated
```

και ξαναγράψε το config και αυτά που έγραψες πριν.

----------


## svizi

Να δώσω και copy running-config startup-config?

........Auto merged post: svizi πρόσθεσε 13 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



```


Building configuration...



Current configuration : 3763 bytes

!

version 12.4

no service pad

service timestamps debug datetime msec

service timestamps log datetime msec

no service password-encryption

!

hostname********

!

boot-start-marker

boot-end-marker

!

logging message-counter syslog

logging buffered 52000

enable secret 5 $1$3cjj$ehUMe07kPL63a0cENueJY.

enable password *******

!

aaa new-model

!

!

aaa authentication login default local

aaa authorization exec default local 

!

!

aaa session-id common

memory-size iomem 10

!

crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-3483831718

 enrollment selfsigned

 subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-3483831718

 revocation-check none

 rsakeypair TP-self-signed-3483831718

!

!

crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-3483831718

 certificate self-signed 01

  30820243 308201AC A0030201 02020101 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050030 

  31312F30 2D060355 04031326 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274 

  69666963 6174652D 33343833 38333137 3138301E 170D3130 30353139 31363336 

  33305A17 0D323030 31303130 30303030 305A3031 312F302D 06035504 03132649 

  4F532D53 656C662D 5369676E 65642D43 65727469 66696361 74652D33 34383338 

  33313731 3830819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281 

  8100C178 74ED1791 7D5CA49A 8967CE6E 62948DE0 E1047EB5 0E07BD03 A1125D42 

  9D7EA77A 8B9505CF 04028EB1 3F26E1C1 2E074EE8 A8B18B7B 4BCFA475 A11BEDB3 

  86E0F775 4E6B1942 7CD50AD0 57D8D276 3EF7DAAE 5A9188CC B0EE4B59 33165227 

  2DB1E97C AA475CA8 E7504C37 E6677F5A 0A6655EB B2EE816E 23369149 000BBEAD 

  90910203 010001A3 6B306930 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 30160603 

  551D1104 0F300D82 0B707473 2D676174 65776179 301F0603 551D2304 18301680 

  145AE49A AABE48BF CC4CEC2C 19343764 C736E7BC F5301D06 03551D0E 04160414 

  5AE49AAA BE48BFCC 4CEC2C19 343764C7 36E7BCF5 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 

  04050003 818100AB 48C7B64B FB7EA4B8 854ECAEA 1ECA7D91 108A9BCF 5E4A8002 

  E6F5583C E00E45A9 4BEF9A13 42E1328F 8D437A70 915AF154 478E1200 D0565B0B 

  92A33CA1 62BFB9FF 339B3F06 DE0E247A 610B24BD DC1FF818 FAB990DE 16FDFB5A 

  40BBE33A C3CD636F 5F616C86 B02F1B3A 224B13C3 A914AC21 6169BA55 EDC7E5DB 

  645BCCD8 127767

  	quit

ip source-route

no ip routing

!

!

no ip cef

ip name-server 195.170.0.1

ip name-server 195.170.2.2

no ipv6 cef

!

!

!

!

username administrator privilege 15 secret 5 $1$UtS7$3Ge3gQGzd9738KHBjy2ls1

! 

!

!

archive

 log config

  hidekeys

!

!

!

!

!

interface BRI0

 no ip address

 encapsulation hdlc

 no ip route-cache

 shutdown

 isdn termination multidrop

!

interface ATM0

 no ip address

 no ip route-cache

 no atm ilmi-keepalive

!

interface ATM0.1 point-to-point

 no ip route-cache

 pvc 8/35 

  oam-pvc manage

  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1

 !

!

interface FastEthernet0

!

interface FastEthernet1

!

interface FastEthernet2

!

interface FastEthernet3

!

interface Vlan1

 ip address 192.168.1.2 255.255.255.0

 ip nat inside

 ip virtual-reassembly

 no ip route-cache

 ip tcp adjust-mss 1412

!

interface Dialer0

 ip address dhcp

 ip mtu 1452

 ip nat outside

 ip virtual-reassembly

 encapsulation ppp

 dialer pool 1

 dialer-group 1

 ppp authentication chap pap callin

 ppp chap hostname svizi_13@otenet.gr

 ppp chap password 0 ********

 ppp pap sent-username svizi_13@otenet.gr password 0 ********

!

ip forward-protocol nd

ip http server

ip http authentication local

ip http secure-server

ip http timeout-policy idle 600 life 86400 requests 10000

!

!

ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload

!

access-list 1 remark INSIDE_IF=Vlan1

access-list 1 remark CCP_ACL Category=2

access-list 1 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255

dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit

snmp-server community public RO

!

!

!

!

!

control-plane

!

!

line con 0

 no modem enable

line aux 0

line vty 0 4

 password *******

 transport input telnet ssh

!

scheduler max-task-time 5000

end
```



```
sh dsl int
ATM0
Alcatel 20190 chipset information
                ATU-R (DS)                      ATU-C (US)
Modem Status:    Showtime (DMTDSL_SHOWTIME)
DSL Mode:        ITU G.992.5 (ADSL2+) Annex A
ITU STD NUM:     0x03                            0x2
Chip Vendor ID:  'STMI'                          'BDCM'
Chip Vendor Specific:  0x0000                    0x6284
Chip Vendor Country:   0x0F                      0xB5
Modem Vendor ID: 'CSCO'                          '    '
Modem Vendor Specific: 0x0000                    0x0000
Modem Vendor Country:  0xB5                      0x00
Serial Number Near:    FCZ1406C2YW
Serial Number Far:
Modem VerChip ID:        C196 (3) capability-enabled
DFE BOM:         DFE3.0 Annex A (1)
Capacity Used:   75%                             100%
Noise Margin:    13.5 dB                         10.0 dB
Output Power:    19.0 dBm                        12.0 dBm
Attenuation:     29.5 dB                         11.0 dB
FEC ES Errors:    0                              269
ES Errors:        1                               0
SES Errors:       1                               0
LOSES Errors:     1                               0
UES Errors:       0                              751
Defect Status:   None                            None
Last Fail Code:  None
Watchdog Counter: 0xD2
Watchdog Resets: 0
Selftest Result: 0x00
Subfunction:     0x00
Interrupts:      164801 (0 spurious)
PHY Access Err:  0
Activations:     3
LED Status:      ON
LED On Time:     100
LED Off Time:    100
Init FW:         init_AMR-4.0.015_no_bist.bin
Operation FW:    AMR-4.0.015.bin
FW Source:       embedded
FW Version:      4.0.15

                 DS Channel1      DS Channel0   US Channel1       US Channel0
Speed (kbps):             0            12032             0               945
Cells:                    0             2140             0            426156
Reed-Solomon EC:          0                0             0               868
CRC Errors:               0                0             0                 0
Header Errors:            0                0             0               201
Total BER:                0E-0           50432E-0
Leakage Average BER:      0E-0           768E-0
Interleave Delay:         0                8             0                15
                        ATU-R (DS)      ATU-C (US)
Bitswap:               enabled            enabled
Bitswap success:          0                   0
Bitswap failure:          0                   0

LOM Monitoring : Disabled


DMT Bits Per Bin
000: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
010: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
020: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
030: 0 0 2 0 0 0 7 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
040: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 3 0
050: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
060: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
070: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
080: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
090: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
0A0: 0 0 A C 0 0 A C 0 0 A C 0 0 A C
0B0: 0 0 6 0 0 0 A 9 0 0 A C 0 0 A C
0C0: 0 0 A C 0 0 A C 0 0 A C 0 0 A C
0D0: 0 0 A C 0 0 A C 0 0 A C 0 0 A C
0E0: 0 0 A C 0 0 A C 0 0 A C 0 0 A C
0F0: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
100: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
110: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
120: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
130: 0 0 2 0 0 0 7 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
140: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
150: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
160: 0 0 0 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
170: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
180: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
190: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
1A0: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
1B0: 0 0 6 0 0 0 A 9 0 0 D C 0 0 D C
1C0: 0 0 D C 0 0 D C 0 0 D C 0 0 D C
1D0: 0 0 D C 0 0 D C 0 0 D C 0 0 D C
1E0: 0 0 D C 0 0 D C 0 0 D C 0 0 D C
1F0: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

DSL: Training log buffer capability is not enabled
```



```

sh ip ro
Codes: C - connected, S - static, R - RIP, M - mobile, B - BGP
       D - EIGRP, EX - EIGRP external, O - OSPF, IA - OSPF inter area
       N1 - OSPF NSSA external type 1, N2 - OSPF NSSA external type 2
       E1 - OSPF external type 1, E2 - OSPF external type 2
       i - IS-IS, su - IS-IS summary, L1 - IS-IS level-1, L2 - IS-IS level-2
       ia - IS-IS inter area, * - candidate default, U - per-user static route
       o - ODR, P - periodic downloaded static route

Gateway of last resort is 0.0.0.0 to network 0.0.0.0

C    192.168.1.0/24 is directly connected, Vlan1
S*   0.0.0.0/0 is directly connected, Dialer0

sh int Dialer 0
Dialer0 is up, line protocol is up (spoofing)
  Hardware is Unknown
  Internet address will be negotiated using IPCP
  MTU 1500 bytes, BW 56 Kbit/sec, DLY 20000 usec,
     reliability 255/255, txload 1/255, rxload 1/255
  Encapsulation PPP, loopback not set
  Keepalive set (10 sec)
  DTR is pulsed for 1 seconds on reset
  Last input never, output never, output hang never
  Last clearing of "show interface" counters 01:22:22
  Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 0
  Queueing strategy: weighted fair
  Output queue: 0/1000/64/0 (size/max total/threshold/drops)
     Conversations  0/0/16 (active/max active/max total)
     Reserved Conversations 0/0 (allocated/max allocated)
     Available Bandwidth 42 kilobits/sec
  5 minute input rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
  5 minute output rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
     15 packets input, 126 bytes
     38 packets output, 444 bytes
```

----------


## SfH

startup-config είναι το πρώτο ή running-config ? Το running θέλουμε να δούμε.

----------


## svizi

Το running είναι.

----------


## SfH

Τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά σίγουρα, γιατί αυτά που λέει δεν συμβαδίζουν με τα από κάτω αποτελέσματα. Δώσε wr για να το σώσει, reload για να κάνει reboot και δες ξανά. Από sdm/ccp το βλέπεις το config ή απευθείας από cli ?

----------


## svizi

Από telnet οπότε cli.

Ξαναστέλνω running config μετά από wr και reload



```


Building configuration...



Current configuration : 3712 bytes

!

version 12.4

no service pad

service timestamps debug datetime msec

service timestamps log datetime msec

no service password-encryption

!

hostname **********

!

boot-start-marker

boot-end-marker

!

logging message-counter syslog

logging buffered 52000

enable secret 5 $1$3cjj$ehUMe07kPL63a0cENueJY.

enable password *******

!

aaa new-model

!

!

aaa authentication login default local

aaa authorization exec default local 

!

!

aaa session-id common

memory-size iomem 10

!

crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-3483831718

 enrollment selfsigned

 subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-3483831718

 revocation-check none

 rsakeypair TP-self-signed-3483831718

!

!

crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-3483831718

 certificate self-signed 01

  30820243 308201AC A0030201 02020101 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050030 

  31312F30 2D060355 04031326 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274 

  69666963 6174652D 33343833 38333137 3138301E 170D3130 30353139 31383337 

  33365A17 0D323030 31303130 30303030 305A3031 312F302D 06035504 03132649 

  4F532D53 656C662D 5369676E 65642D43 65727469 66696361 74652D33 34383338 

  33313731 3830819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281 

  8100C178 74ED1791 7D5CA49A 8967CE6E 62948DE0 E1047EB5 0E07BD03 A1125D42 

  9D7EA77A 8B9505CF 04028EB1 3F26E1C1 2E074EE8 A8B18B7B 4BCFA475 A11BEDB3 

  86E0F775 4E6B1942 7CD50AD0 57D8D276 3EF7DAAE 5A9188CC B0EE4B59 33165227 

  2DB1E97C AA475CA8 E7504C37 E6677F5A 0A6655EB B2EE816E 23369149 000BBEAD 

  90910203 010001A3 6B306930 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 30160603 

  551D1104 0F300D82 0B707473 2D676174 65776179 301F0603 551D2304 18301680 

  145AE49A AABE48BF CC4CEC2C 19343764 C736E7BC F5301D06 03551D0E 04160414 

  5AE49AAA BE48BFCC 4CEC2C19 343764C7 36E7BCF5 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 

  04050003 81810058 8D387A92 1D8DCE49 94A0D5E6 832FF8F5 BF88E4BD B60DF613 

  6A165EC0 910578BD 41E2C149 B963857D 90457103 BDDE409E 91C86CC1 BD9A61D1 

  A8F6630B 8583E087 E14635FA 00E13AD5 D3E701B5 8BC3128A A8FC0144 027AF635 

  23344931 166267A1 D49DEA60 B9C0C048 937B0AB7 CA377144 D07EB89B 7DBA7D3D 

  04EB9970 E0A228

  	quit

no ip source-route

!

!

ip cef

ip name-server 195.170.0.1

ip name-server 195.170.2.2

no ipv6 cef

!

!

!

!

username administrator privilege 15 secret 5 $1$UtS7$3Ge3gQGzd9738KHBjy2ls1

! 

!

!

archive

 log config

  hidekeys

!

!

!

!

!

interface BRI0

 no ip address

 encapsulation hdlc

 shutdown

 isdn termination multidrop

!

interface ATM0

 no ip address

 no atm ilmi-keepalive

!

interface ATM0.1 point-to-point

 pvc 8/35 

  oam-pvc manage

  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1

 !

!

interface FastEthernet0

!

interface FastEthernet1

!

interface FastEthernet2

!

interface FastEthernet3

!

interface Vlan1

 ip address 192.168.1.2 255.255.255.0

 ip nat inside

 ip virtual-reassembly

 ip tcp adjust-mss 1412

!

interface Dialer0

 ip address negotiated

 ip mtu 1452

 ip nat outside

 ip virtual-reassembly

 encapsulation ppp

 dialer pool 1

 dialer-group 1

 ppp authentication chap pap callin

 ppp chap hostname svizi_13@otenet.gr

 ppp chap password 0 ********

 ppp pap sent-username svizi_13@otenet.gr password 0 ********

!

ip forward-protocol nd

ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0

ip http server

ip http authentication local

ip http secure-server

ip http timeout-policy idle 600 life 86400 requests 10000

!

!

ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload

!

access-list 1 remark INSIDE_IF=Vlan1

access-list 1 remark CCP_ACL Category=2

access-list 1 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255

dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit

snmp-server community public RO

!

!

!

!

!

control-plane

!

!

line con 0

 no modem enable

line aux 0

line vty 0 4

 password ********

 transport input telnet ssh

!

scheduler max-task-time 5000

end
```

AAAA είδα και πρώτη φορά αναμένο το λαμπάκι του ppp!!!! αλλά μετά τα ίδια!!

----------


## SfH

Πολύ περίεργο...

Για ξαναγράφτο μετά το reload.

----------


## svizi

Αυτό είναι μετά το reload.

----------


## SfH

Οκ, δώσε 


```
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
pvc 8/35 
no oam-pvc manage
```

, περίμενε λίγο και κάνε post το αποτέλεσμα του sh int Dialer0 .

----------


## svizi

Sorry αλλά ο πανέξυπνος ISP Μου αποφάσισε ότι επειδή μπαινόβγαζα modem κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά και αποφάσισε να κλείσει την σύνδεση οπότε δεν είχα δίκτυο.....
Το πήρα σήμερα και το πήγα αλλού μήπως φταίει η γραμμή. Κάνω εξαρχής ρυθμίσεις και ποστάρω. 
Μήπως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να διαγράψω όλο το configuration?

----------


## SfH

Δε χρειάζεται, πέρνα τις αλλαγές που σου είπα και απλά άλλαξε το username/password από το dialer. Κανονικά πρέπει να δουλέψει.

----------


## svizi

Κάνω copy το config 



```


Building configuration...



Current configuration : 3751 bytes

!

version 12.4

no service pad

service timestamps debug datetime msec

service timestamps log datetime msec

no service password-encryption

!

hostname *********

!

boot-start-marker

boot-end-marker

!

logging message-counter syslog

logging buffered 52000

enable secret 5 $1$3cjj$ehUMe07kPL63a0cENueJY.

enable password ******

!

aaa new-model

!

!

aaa authentication login default local

aaa authorization exec default local 

!

!

aaa session-id common

memory-size iomem 10

!

crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-3483831718

 enrollment selfsigned

 subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-3483831718

 revocation-check none

 rsakeypair TP-self-signed-3483831718

!

!

crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-3483831718

 certificate self-signed 01

  30820243 308201AC A0030201 02020101 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050030 

  31312F30 2D060355 04031326 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274 

  69666963 6174652D 33343833 38333137 3138301E 170D3130 30353230 30373238 

  33325A17 0D323030 31303130 30303030 305A3031 312F302D 06035504 03132649 

  4F532D53 656C662D 5369676E 65642D43 65727469 66696361 74652D33 34383338 

  33313731 3830819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281 

  8100C178 74ED1791 7D5CA49A 8967CE6E 62948DE0 E1047EB5 0E07BD03 A1125D42 

  9D7EA77A 8B9505CF 04028EB1 3F26E1C1 2E074EE8 A8B18B7B 4BCFA475 A11BEDB3 

  86E0F775 4E6B1942 7CD50AD0 57D8D276 3EF7DAAE 5A9188CC B0EE4B59 33165227 

  2DB1E97C AA475CA8 E7504C37 E6677F5A 0A6655EB B2EE816E 23369149 000BBEAD 

  90910203 010001A3 6B306930 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 30160603 

  551D1104 0F300D82 0B707473 2D676174 65776179 301F0603 551D2304 18301680 

  145AE49A AABE48BF CC4CEC2C 19343764 C736E7BC F5301D06 03551D0E 04160414 

  5AE49AAA BE48BFCC 4CEC2C19 343764C7 36E7BCF5 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 

  04050003 8181007C 293548D7 ABCBCDEB 92E72013 3E6DC858 81F9F267 87398180 

  573A95C9 88C55D37 BE6F9D89 819E9331 7ABD082E 945CE562 0121DD54 2F9B5CF2 

  D73DE10C DC6FFB28 E8225872 B3D22897 B7076F1B A58E46F3 D7D8C1C9 6BD633BC 

  EA478C20 8F0AE3E3 1C51C91B 1C45C15D 70D8C513 B5D92272 1549F86E 15F66DF8 

  13952E59 D92ABB

  	quit

no ip source-route

!

!

ip cef

ip name-server 194.219.227.2

ip name-server 193.92.150.3

no ipv6 cef

!

!

!

!

username administrator privilege 15 secret 5 $1$UtS7$3Ge3gQGzd9738KHBjy2ls1

! 

!

!

archive

 log config

  hidekeys

!

!

!

!

!

interface BRI0

 no ip address

 encapsulation hdlc

 shutdown

 isdn termination multidrop

!

interface ATM0

 no ip address

 no atm ilmi-keepalive

!

interface ATM0.1 point-to-point

 pvc 8/35 

  no oam-pvc manage

  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1

 !

!

interface FastEthernet0

!

interface FastEthernet1

!

interface FastEthernet2

!

interface FastEthernet3

!

interface Vlan1

 ip address 192.168.16.15 255.255.255.0

 ip nat inside

 ip virtual-reassembly

 ip tcp adjust-mss 1412

!

interface Dialer0

 ip address negotiated

 ip mtu 1452

 ip nat outside

 ip virtual-reassembly

 encapsulation ppp

 dialer pool 1

 dialer-group 1

 ppp authentication chap pap callin

 ppp chap hostname *****.ath.forthnet.gr@forthnet.gr

 ppp chap password 0 *******

 ppp pap sent-username ******.ath.forthnet.gr@forthnet.gr password 0 *******

!

ip forward-protocol nd

ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0

ip http server

ip http authentication local

ip http secure-server

ip http timeout-policy idle 600 life 86400 requests 10000

!

!

ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload

!

access-list 1 remark INSIDE_IF=Vlan1

access-list 1 remark CCP_ACL Category=2

access-list 1 permit 192.168.16.0 0.0.0.255

dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit

snmp-server community public RO

!

!

!

!

!

control-plane

!

!

line con 0

 no modem enable

line aux 0

line vty 0 4

 password *******

 transport input telnet ssh

!

scheduler max-task-time 5000

end
```

----------


## SfH

Οκ το βλέπω το config. Αν δεν παίζει, δώσε πάλι sh dsl int και sh int Dialer0 .

----------


## svizi

```
sh int Dialer0
Dialer0 is up (spoofing), line protocol is up (spoofing)
  Hardware is Unknown
  Internet address will be negotiated using IPCP
  MTU 1500 bytes, BW 56 Kbit/sec, DLY 20000 usec,
     reliability 255/255, txload 1/255, rxload 1/255
  Encapsulation PPP, loopback not set
  Keepalive set (10 sec)
  DTR is pulsed for 1 seconds on reset
  Last input never, output never, output hang never
  Last clearing of "show interface" counters 00:08:29
  Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 0
  Queueing strategy: weighted fair
  Output queue: 0/1000/64/0 (size/max total/threshold/drops)
     Conversations  0/0/16 (active/max active/max total)
     Reserved Conversations 0/0 (allocated/max allocated)
     Available Bandwidth 42 kilobits/sec
  5 minute input rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
  5 minute output rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
     0 packets input, 0 bytes
     0 packets output, 0 bytes


sh dsl int
ATM0
Alcatel 20190 chipset information
                ATU-R (DS)                      ATU-C (US)
Modem Status:    Showtime (DMTDSL_SHOWTIME)
DSL Mode:        ITU G.992.5 (ADSL2+) Annex A
ITU STD NUM:     0x03                            0x2
Chip Vendor ID:  'STMI'                          'BDCM'
Chip Vendor Specific:  0x0000                    0x6291
Chip Vendor Country:   0x0F                      0xB5
Modem Vendor ID: 'CSCO'                          '    '
Modem Vendor Specific: 0x0000                    0x0000
Modem Vendor Country:  0xB5                      0x00
Serial Number Near:    FCZ1406C2YW
Serial Number Far:
Modem VerChip ID:        C196 (3) capability-enabled
DFE BOM:         DFE3.0 Annex A (1)
Capacity Used:   99%                             100%
Noise Margin:    12.5 dB                          8.0 dB
Output Power:    19.0 dBm                        12.0 dBm
Attenuation:     38.0 dB                         20.0 dB
FEC ES Errors:    0                              31378
ES Errors:        1                              1856
SES Errors:       1                              317
LOSES Errors:     1                              10
UES Errors:       0                              5301
Defect Status:   None                            None
Last Fail Code:  None
Watchdog Counter: 0xEE
Watchdog Resets: 0
Selftest Result: 0x00
Subfunction:     0x00
Interrupts:      16498 (0 spurious)
PHY Access Err:  0
Activations:     1
LED Status:      ON
LED On Time:     100
LED Off Time:    100
Init FW:         init_AMR-4.0.015_no_bist.bin
Operation FW:    AMR-4.0.015.bin
FW Source:       embedded
FW Version:      4.0.15

                 DS Channel1      DS Channel0   US Channel1       US Channel0
Speed (kbps):             0             4511             0               928
Cells:                    0              298             0            442203
Reed-Solomon EC:          0               45             0            804624
CRC Errors:               0                0             0              6711
Header Errors:            0                0             0            126340
Total BER:                0E-0           54016E-0
Leakage Average BER:      0E-0           54528E-0
Interleave Delay:         0               45             0                61
                        ATU-R (DS)      ATU-C (US)
Bitswap:               enabled            enabled
Bitswap success:          0                   0
Bitswap failure:          0                   0

LOM Monitoring : Disabled


DMT Bits Per Bin
000: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
010: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
020: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
030: 0 0 2 0 0 0 7 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
040: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
050: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
060: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
070: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
080: 0 0 0 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
090: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
0A0: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
0B0: 0 0 6 0 0 0 A 9 0 0 A D 0 0 A D
0C0: 0 0 A D 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
0D0: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
0E0: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
0F0: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
100: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
110: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
120: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
130: 0 0 6 0 0 0 A 9 0 0 D D 0 0 D D
140: 0 0 D D 0 0 D D 0 0 D D 0 0 D D
150: 0 0 D D 0 0 D D 0 0 D D 0 0 D D
160: 0 0 D D 0 0 D D 0 0 D D 0 0 D D
170: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
180: 0 0 0 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
190: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
1A0: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
1B0: 0 0 6 0 0 0 A 9 0 0 D D 0 0 D D
1C0: 0 0 D D 0 0 D D 0 0 D D 0 0 3 0
1D0: 0 0 0 E 0 0 0 E 0 0 0 E 0 0 0 E
1E0: 0 0 0 E 0 0 0 E 0 0 0 E 0 0 0 E
1F0: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

DSL: Training log buffer capability is not enabled
```

----------


## SfH

Οκ, δώσε τα εξής 


```
term mon
debug ppp negotiation
debug ppp authentication
```

και μετά μπες στο configuration και κάνε shut/no shut τον Dialer0 και περίμενε. Λογικά θα σε κάνει flood με text στο terminal αργά η γρήγορα. Περίμενε μέχρι να το δεις να επαναλαμβάνεται και κάνε το post.

Πληροφοριακά, σταματάς τα μυνήματα από το να έρχονται στο terminal πάλι με term mon ενώ το debugging κλείνει με undebug all .

----------


## svizi

Αφού έκανα αυτά που είπες και έκανα shutdown/no shutdown 

μου έδωσε μόνο αυτά



```

*May 20 08:17:39.539: %LINK-3-UPDOWN: Interface Dialer0, changed state to up
(config-if)#shutdown
(config-if)#
*May 20 08:18:06.439: Di0 DDR: dialer shutdown completeno shutd
*May 20 08:18:08.439: %LINK-5-CHANGED: Interface Dialer0, changed state to admin
istratively downown
(config-if)#
*May 20 08:18:14.827: %LINK-3-UPDOWN: Interface Dialer0, changed state to up
*May 20 08:18:46.267: %LINK-3-UPDOWN: Interface ATM0, changed state to up
*May 20 08:18:47.267: %LINEPROTO-5-UPDOWN: Line protocol on Interface ATM0, chan
ged state to up

(config-if)#end
sh
*May 20 08:21:02.171: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by administrator
on consoleD


sh int Dialer0
Dialer0 is up, line protocol is up (spoofing)
  Hardware is Unknown
  Internet address will be negotiated using IPCP
  MTU 1500 bytes, BW 56 Kbit/sec, DLY 20000 usec,
     reliability 255/255, txload 1/255, rxload 1/255
  Encapsulation PPP, loopback not set
  Keepalive set (10 sec)
  DTR is pulsed for 1 seconds on reset
  Last input never, output never, output hang never
  Last clearing of "show interface" counters 00:53:08
  Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 0
  Queueing strategy: weighted fair
  Output queue: 0/1000/64/0 (size/max total/threshold/drops)
     Conversations  0/0/16 (active/max active/max total)
     Reserved Conversations 0/0 (allocated/max allocated)
     Available Bandwidth 42 kilobits/sec
  5 minute input rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
  5 minute output rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
     0 packets input, 0 bytes
     0 packets output, 0 bytes


sh dsl int
ATM0
Alcatel 20190 chipset information
                ATU-R (DS)                      ATU-C (US)
Modem Status:    Showtime (DMTDSL_SHOWTIME)
DSL Mode:        ITU G.992.5 (ADSL2+) Annex A
ITU STD NUM:     0x03                            0x2
Chip Vendor ID:  'STMI'                          'BDCM'
Chip Vendor Specific:  0x0000                    0x6291
Chip Vendor Country:   0x0F                      0xB5
Modem Vendor ID: 'CSCO'                          '    '
Modem Vendor Specific: 0x0000                    0x0000
Modem Vendor Country:  0xB5                      0x00
Serial Number Near:    FCZ1406C2YW
Serial Number Far:
Modem VerChip ID:        C196 (3) capability-enabled
DFE BOM:         DFE3.0 Annex A (1)
Capacity Used:   99%                             99%
Noise Margin:    13.0 dB                          8.0 dB
Output Power:    19.0 dBm                        12.0 dBm
Attenuation:     38.0 dB                         20.0 dB
FEC ES Errors:    0                              31378
ES Errors:        0                              1856
SES Errors:       0                              317
LOSES Errors:     0                              10
UES Errors:       0                              5384
Defect Status:   None                            None
Last Fail Code:  None
Watchdog Counter: 0x08
Watchdog Resets: 0
Selftest Result: 0x00
Subfunction:     0x00
Interrupts:      123612 (0 spurious)
PHY Access Err:  0
Activations:     2
LED Status:      ON
LED On Time:     100
LED Off Time:    100
Init FW:         init_AMR-4.0.015_no_bist.bin
Operation FW:    AMR-4.0.015.bin
FW Source:       embedded
FW Version:      4.0.15

                 DS Channel1      DS Channel0   US Channel1       US Channel0
Speed (kbps):             0             4253             0               935
Cells:                    0              646             0            428177
Reed-Solomon EC:          0              578             0            804624
CRC Errors:               0                3             0              6711
Header Errors:            0                2             0            126373
Total BER:                0E-0           54016E-0
Leakage Average BER:      0E-0           54016E-0
Interleave Delay:         0               28             0                61
                        ATU-R (DS)      ATU-C (US)
Bitswap:               enabled            enabled
Bitswap success:          0                   0
Bitswap failure:          0                   0

LOM Monitoring : Disabled


DMT Bits Per Bin
000: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
010: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
020: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
030: 0 0 2 0 0 0 7 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
040: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
050: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 3 0
060: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
070: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
080: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
090: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
0A0: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
0B0: 0 0 6 0 0 0 A 9 0 0 7 D 0 0 7 D
0C0: 0 0 7 D 0 0 7 D 0 0 7 D 0 0 7 D
0D0: 0 0 7 D 0 0 7 D 0 0 7 D 0 0 7 D
0E0: 0 0 7 D 0 0 7 D 0 0 7 D 0 0 7 D
0F0: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
100: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 3 0
110: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
120: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
130: 0 0 2 0 0 0 7 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
140: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
150: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
160: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
170: 0 0 0 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
180: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 3 0
190: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
1A0: 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
1B0: 0 0 2 0 0 0 7 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
1C0: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
1D0: 0 0 A D 0 0 A D 0 0 A D 0 0 A D
1E0: 0 0 A 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 3 0
1F0: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

DSL: Training log buffer capability is not enabled
```

----------


## SfH

Σίγουρα πέρασες τα debug σωστά ? Ρίξε και μια ματιά στο sh log μήπως δεν στα έβγαλε στο terminal για κάποιο λόγο. Μπορεί να χρειαστεί να περιμένεις λίγο μέχρι να δεις output με τα debug ανοιχτά.

----------


## svizi

Πρέπει να το περάσω με το configure ανοιχτό;

........Auto merged post: svizi πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πρέπει να το περάσω με το configure ανοιχτό;


Όχι εντάξει ανοιχτό ήτανε.....
Γράφει debug ppp negotiation is on.

Μήπως θέλει αναβάθμιση το IOS;

........Auto merged post: svizi πρόσθεσε 110 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ναιιιιιιι!!!!! Δούλεψε!!!!!!!!!

Τώρα απλά φοβάμαι να του αλλάξω ip στο εσωτερικό vlan μην γίνει μπάχαλο.....

Του άλλαξα και ip. Μια χαρά. Τώρα μένουν τα static route προς τα μέσα και τελείωσα για σήμερα. Πολύ CLI....

btw το CCP είναι για τα μπάζα.....

----------


## SfH

Από περιέργια, τι άλλαξες κι έπαιξε ?




> btw το CCP είναι για τα μπάζα.....


Τα gui-based εργαλεία είναι όντως αρκετά υποδεέστερα του cli  :Smile:

----------


## svizi

Δεν ξέρω.....απλά ακολούθησα ξανά όλα τα βήματα από την αρχή ένα - ένα.....

Ερωτησούλα το port-forward άλλων router ισοδυναμεί στο nat στα cisco?

p.s. το ccp ακόμα δείχνει το την σύνδεση dοwn....nice!!!

----------


## taxiarxos

Καλημέρα, Port forward είναι το αποτέλεσμα, οι περισσότεροι κατασκευαστές το ονομάζουν NAT αλλά σε cisco μπορεί να το συναντήσεις κ σαν PAT. Έχουν μια παραλλαγή αλλά θα πρέπει να διαβάσεις για να καταλλάβεις την διαφορά τους.  :Smile:

----------


## arisgr

Γεια σε ολους. Σημερα εγκατεστησα και εγω ενα 877 για πρωτη φορα και ολα πηγαν καλα. Εχω μερικες γενικες ερωτησουλες:
1) Πρεπει οποσδηπωτε να δηλωνουμε manually τους dns servers του isp στον ρουτερ? Δεν γινεται με καποιο τροπο να ενημερωνει αυτοματα ο isp? Αυτο φανταζομαι γινεται οταν ο isp ειναι kai dhcp. Γινεται ποτε αυτο?
2) Εχω ρυθμισει τον 877 και ως dhcp οπωτε παιρνουν τα pc (win xp) απο μια pool που εχω δηλωσει αυτοματα ip. Αν ΔΕΝ το εχω ως dhcp, θα πρεπει statically να δηλωνουμε σε καθε pc την ip,mask,dns,DG?
3) Υπαρχει καπου μεσα στα windows να βλεπουμε την public ip του δικτυου μας? Τον μονο τροπο που ξερω ειναι να παω στο whatismyip.com!

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## svizi

1) Τους παίρνει από τον ISP.
2) Σαφώς και πρέπει να το κάνεις στατικά.
3) Από CLI βλέπεις την εξωτερική IP σου δίνοντας κάτι σαν
show interfaces Dialer0 
ή όπως τελοσπάντων λένε το interface σου.

Btw το thread αφορά το 887.

----------


## arisgr

Μα αν δεν δηλωσω στον ρουτερ τους dns βλεπω οτι δεν τους μαθαινει αυτοματα απο τον isp. Χρειαζεται καποια εντολη?? Αν μπορει καποιος ας μου εξηγησει. Σε ενα απλο ρουτερ δεν δηλωνεις dns αλλα γινεται αυτοματα. Εδω?

Για την public ip, ναι και με sh ip int br την βλεπεις. Το θεμα ειναι αν μεσα στα windows φαινεται καπου.

PS: Εχεις απολυτο δικιο οτι εδω ειναι για 887. Anyway οι ερωτησεις αφορουν και τα δυο  :Smile:

----------


## svizi

Σε cli δώσε ip name-server και την ip.

Στα windows από το sdm μόνο....

----------


## arisgr

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις, ομως αυτο δεν ειναι "αυτοματο". Τα δηλωνεις. Το θεμα ειναι υπαρχει περιπτωση το ρουτερ να ενημερωθει απο τον isp για τα dns server?

----------


## SfH

> Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις, ομως αυτο δεν ειναι "αυτοματο". Τα δηλωνεις. Το θεμα ειναι υπαρχει περιπτωση το ρουτερ να ενημερωθει απο τον isp για τα dns server?


Δώσε


```
ppp ipcp dns request
```

στο dialer interface που χρησιμοποιείς.

----------


## arisgr

Ευχαριστω, πριν λιγο βρηκα και εγω αυτη την εντολη στο νετ. 
Αρα να υποθεσω οτι την χρησιμοποιεις, χωρις να χρειαζεται να δηλωσεις dns servers και μετα, ΑΝ κανεις τον ρουτερ dhcp server, ενημερωνει αυτοματα τους clients.
Τα λεω σωστα?
Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια!

----------


## arisgr

παιδες βοηθηστε με με κατι που ανακαλυψα σημερα.
Απο το PC μου (10.10.10.2) μπορω να κανω ping στον 877 (10.10.10.1)
Οταν ομως μπω με telnet απο αυτο το PC στον 877 και παω να κανω ping στο ιδιο το PC, τοτε μου δινει timeout. 
Ειναι λογικο αυτο? Εχω χρησιμοποιησει το απλο firewall που φτιαχνει αυτοματα το SDM.

----------


## svizi

Και γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό;

----------


## arisgr

Δεν υπαρχει λογος, απλα με παραξενεψε.
Τελικα το βρηκα, by default το firewall των windows δεν επιτρεπει εισερχομενα echo requests.
Οσο ζω μαθαινω  :Smile:

----------

